# period was due today and nothing!



## coralgirl (Oct 25, 2011)

hi girls, well my period was due today and nothing.  I have had very light spotting from wed which stopped last night.  I am scared to do a test as don't think I could handle another negative.  I have been feeling slightly sick but not sure if its all in my head. just not sure what to think as don't want to get my hopes as been there so many times before. xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

coralgirl it sounds good, but i know exactly what you mean about getting hopes up and not wanting to do a test and dash them. besides which we have all spent small fortunes on bloomin pee sticks!    
are you always regular cycles by the exact day? If it has varied before by even just a few days, I would try and wait a few more days and if still no AF there, be brave and test, or even like i have seen other ladies do, go straight to the doctor to do a GP test and not deal with a home pregnancy test. i have to do clear blue digi home test, so i can see the words! can't cope with squinting at a line.   lots of luck xxxx


----------



## kokey (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi coralgirl
I experienced similar this week too. I did take a test as I was really hopeful, but it was a BFN. I think if I hadn't taken it I would have got my hopes up more and more, but DH reckoned I shouldn't have taken the test and waited a while longer. I got AF 4 days after the BFN  
I really know what you mean about whether it's in your head or not. I'm keeping all of my fingers crossed for you!
 
Xxxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Coralgirl.

I've been here so many times that I have now banned myself from POAS because I think that the debate that I had with myself over them every month made me worse. 

I have utterly no willpower for these things and I have spent a small fortune on POAS's, sometimes you have to do it though to just clear your head and testing is horrible but sometimes good for this reason.  I completely get your feeling of not being able to cope with another negative though and putting off finding out.  

I am completely wishing and hoping for you, I have everything crossed for you and I hope that this is your month xxxx


----------



## coralgirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Girls, thanks but sadly my period started today I am totally gutted! and feeling really low at the moment.  My hubby is so positive and says it will happen but I am getting so fed up and every where I look someone else has fallen pregnant.  I just wish it was me! but I guess we all must feel like this at some point its just so hard as none of my friends understand how I feel. thanks for listening x


----------



## kokey (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi again coralgirl, i'm really sorry. That is exactly how I have felt this week, including the positive husband!  
I'm sending you big, big hugs! Xxxxx


----------



## coralgirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks chick sending u a big hug also   xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  

I posted a similar experience the other month.  Sometimes I just don't get our bodies and why they can show so many symptoms. Xx


----------



## kokey (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, frustrating that AF symptoms can be the same as PG symptoms. 
Xxxxx


----------

